# Queen of the Damned Soundtrack



## Autumn_Dreams (Aug 30, 2004)

If you like rock music, and want rock music with 'just enough' "eeriness" to make for good haunt music, this Cd is HOT! We have the movie, already love the bands on the Cd... and it's my favorite Cd now, next to Type O Negative Cd's that is. lol

Check it out. Seriously good stuff.



"In nightmares our screams are silent, yet all fallen angels hear us on their way down." --E. Riddle

"Autumn whispers to me. It always has." --E. Riddle

The Corridors: Where Halloween is Forever
Autumn Whispers to Me


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

I have this Soundtrack and its AWESOME for a Halloween Party!

Thanks for posting about it Autumn!



"What an awful name. Willard. If you had a stronger name, Frank Martin wouldn't push you around. Or maybe you've found a girlfriend if you'd had a more handsome name. Mark or Klye. Clark. From now, Willard, your name's Clark."








My Halloween Galleries


----------



## Autumn_Dreams (Aug 30, 2004)

Isn't it great? Some of those songs are so sexy and scary at the same time. Way cool.



"In nightmares our screams are silent, yet all fallen angels hear us on their way down." --E. Riddle

"Autumn whispers to me. It always has." --E. Riddle

The Corridors: Where Halloween is Forever
Autumn Whispers to Me


----------

